# Duplicate OS with ZFS snapshots



## tj-w (Oct 3, 2013)

I am trying to duplicate my FreeBSD OS which is installed on a ZFS RAID-Z1. I used a combination of this video and also the wiki to install it. 

I have been using the system for several months but I'm trying to create some backup systems. I want to be able to take a snapshot of the entire OS, move it to another machine, then use those snapshots to create a clone. 

I have already created snapshots and sent them via SSH to another freebsd FreeBSD system. I have not been able to successfully clone the first machine. 

I have tried using the freebsd FreeBSD liveCD to create a ZFS filesystem (RAID-Z1 and same pool name as original) then send/receive the snapshots but I have not been successful. 

Can anyone link a guide or some sort of documentation relevant to this sort of cloning? Your help would be hugely appreciated.


----------



## vermaden (Oct 4, 2013)

You can clone/duplicate entire OS with Boot Environments using sysutils/beadm from this guide: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=31662


----------



## tj-w (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you for the reply. I am reading up on the guide you posted. I think this solves my problem. Cheers.


----------

